# Newbie's wife needs help



## PUPSMOM (Dec 7, 2009)

Years ago I bought my hubbie a nice LGB engine and enough 1100 track to go abound the Christmas tree. After that, a new car avery year. Could any of you give me some simple suggestions for a layout and the track necessary to make the "around the tree" thing more interesting. Perhaps two parallel tracks with a station? I would really like to surprize him for Christmas. Thank you, Jane


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Assuming you have 4 ft dia curves making up the circle of track around the tree, buy two 4 ft dia swtches, 12 more pc of curved track and enough straight track to create an oval outside of the circle. The two switches could be located so one engine would travel around the circle, switch to the outside oval and travel around to the next switch which would put it back into the inner circle. You could also run two engines at the same time. One on the inner loop and one on the outer loop. 











The layout above uses 4 4ft dia switches, and all the other track is 4 ft dia curves and 12 inch straights. Yhe two pcs on the side are representative of a 6inch pc and a 12 inch pc. The missing track is more than 6 inches but less than 12 inches so those two pcs would have to be cut to fit.



Randy


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Jane,
Call Robbie at RLD hobbies he can fix you up with everything you need at a great price.... Tell him Nick sent you.

http://rldhobbies.com/


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 07 Dec 2009 12:43 PM 
Jane,
Call Robbie at RLD hobbies he can fix you up with everything you need at a great price.... Tell him Nick sent you.

http://rldhobbies.com/








Oh man Nicky that brought a "tear" to my eyes!! Hah LOL


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey don't you have a job???????????? You can't just stay home like me forever!! oh well if it works for you it works for me! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Me? My job is to look for a job. Problem is there isn't any market for old farts. So here I am trying to help people and causing as much trouble as I can, 

Randy


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

nope rivette was referring to Mr. Nick above, not you!! and yeah I know what you mean by "old farts" being one myself, and not finding any jobs worthwhile, and I haven't had to go to where they wear the pointy hats, and say fries with that burger???? hee hee lol. Regal


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea but that greeter's job at Wally World is starting to look like reality.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes you need to work with the space you're given - 










-Brian


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 07 Dec 2009 02:11 PM 
Yea but that greeter's job at Wally World is starting to look like reality. 

Been there done that! Started in Hardware, progressed to Photo Lab!! Yikes worked from March 07 to October of 07, got smart and QUIT to this day employees are saying I was fired, but I guess they don't have the piece of paper I have to prove I wasn't !! Hee Hee Have a picture of Walter the puppet from Jeff Dunham on my wall Walter is a greeter at the front door saying Get your s--t and get out!! Ha lol Truth beauty beauty truth!!!! Regal 



Short and simple DON't GO THERE its an exercise if "futility" No Really!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Jane, they're not just for Christmas any more! 

So you have a circle of track. Maybe get some straight sections to stretch it to an oval. Maybe add a switch and some straights for a siding. 

This spring, get it out into the flowerbed!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 07 Dec 2009 02:12 PM 
Sometimes you need to work with the space you're given - 










-Brian Spiffy SIR........







looks like that work out machine hasnt gotten used in a while....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 07 Dec 2009 07:55 PM 
Posted By altterrain on 07 Dec 2009 02:12 PM 
Sometimes you need to work with the space you're given - 



-Brian Spiffy SIR........







looks like that work out machine hasnt gotten used in a while....





















Nick

The work out machine is for Santa to use to get into shape.









Randy


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 07 Dec 2009 07:57 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 07 Dec 2009 07:55 PM 
Posted By altterrain on 07 Dec 2009 02:12 PM 
Sometimes you need to work with the space you're given - 



-Brian Spiffy SIR........







looks like that work out machine hasnt gotten used in a while....





















Nick

The work out machine is for Santa to use to get into shape.









Randy
Randy i know someone else that could use it too? Wonder if Brian would ship it cross country? he he he


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry guys, a Job is a job. Anything to me beats not doing anything at all. I would sling hamburgers or be a greeter at Walee world at least I'm making a buck and not going to hurt my pride. Later RJD


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry cannot resist...

You guys really answered the Ladies question









I think she is more confused now talking with you guys









tom h


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think she is more confused now talking with you guys












I sure am!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope you crazies didn't scare the poor woman off. It's the bloody BEGINNER'S forum... do try to remember that. How many responses and only a couple real attempts at an answer? 

The original question was about parallel tracks. Easiest option is to get a circle of the next larger R size, (Assuming R-1 that would be the 5 foot curves) plus a few straights. Note I said easiest, not cheapest. Track is getting rather spendy, and only the R-1 curve prices are lagging due to lots of it being available used. A cheaper option to semi-parallel tracks is a circle of R-1 with an extra piece of straight between every 2nd or 3rd piece of curve... it works, but the trains do look kind of funny as they constantly jerk around from straight to sharp curve and back.. 

A Station... the kit from Piko, labeled as "Lehmann Wild West", or "Piko Pleasantville" (or some such) is about the least expensive, and easiest to build... but needs painted and clear acetate or mylar window paned added to look half decent. I have one. It took 20 minutes to put together, but a couple days to detail into a nice model. Aristocraft sells a rather nice little built station, but again, rather spendy. 

See guys, simple, to the point, and she'll probably never see it because of somebody (or a few) couldn't resist clowning around


----------



## Budd (Mar 22, 2008)

Jane, I can't draw it so I hope you will understand my description, buy a left and a right point (one of each) plus 4 curve sections, put a point in on each side of your circle (with the diverging route pointing in), this will change your 'circle' into an 'oval', now lay your 4 curves between the points on the inside. 
You will end up with an oval with a passing track or siding on the inside of the oval, with the installation of some buildings this could become a station to hold an extra train or a siding to shunt cars into and then the bug will bite and in the spring hubby will be looking at that nice patch of garden you have under the tree.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm... 

...could pick up a 30 degree crossover, a few straight tracks, and enough R1 to make another loop. Then do a sort of 'inside figure 8' deal around the tree. Maybe pick up a switch or two for a couple of stub sidings. Put a cheapo flatcar or gondola on the sidings, and put the itty bitty packages on that.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 07 Dec 2009 08:06 PM 
Posted By rlvette on 07 Dec 2009 07:57 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 07 Dec 2009 07:55 PM 
Posted By altterrain on 07 Dec 2009 02:12 PM 
Sometimes you need to work with the space you're given - 



-Brian Spiffy SIR........







looks like that work out machine hasnt gotten used in a while....





















Nick

The work out machine is for Santa to use to get into shape.









Randy
Randy i know someone else that could use it too? Wonder if Brian would ship it cross country? he he he





Sorry I missed all this. The home gym gets plenty of use in my winter off season. The rest of the year I'm busy shoveling mulch, digging dirt, planting trees and shrubs, heaving rocks and pavers..... Oy, my achin' back!









-Brian


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 13 Dec 2009 08:32 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 07 Dec 2009 08:06 PM 
Posted By rlvette on 07 Dec 2009 07:57 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 07 Dec 2009 07:55 PM 
Posted By altterrain on 07 Dec 2009 02:12 PM 
Sometimes you need to work with the space you're given - 



-Brian Spiffy SIR........







looks like that work out machine hasnt gotten used in a while....





















Nick

The work out machine is for Santa to use to get into shape.









Randy
Randy i know someone else that could use it too? Wonder if Brian would ship it cross country? he he he





Sorry I missed all this. The home gym gets plenty of use in my winter off season. The rest of the year I'm busy shoveling mulch, digging dirt, planting trees and shrubs, heaving rocks and pavers..... Oy, my achin' back!









-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Sorry I missed all this. The home gym gets plenty of use in my winter off season"

You hang your summer clothes on it?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is what I think one of the members was telling you how to, but the thread kinda got sidetracked so to speak!! Hee Hee The Regal

YouTube - 2009 Xmas Tree.avi


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Still cant beleive Jim got that Hudson to run on that tight of a radius ???? Neato..


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nick, there are another set of turnouts on the other side behind the tree. The outer loop is 6.5 foot diameter and the inner is 5 foot. The 4 turnouts are x-wide (10 foot diameter). I think there are 2 sections of custom cut track. My wife wanted an oval instead of a circle and then I added the inner loop. Last years layout was just a 6.5 foot diameter circle. This layout is still compact and lets me run two trains..............Jim


----------

